# Dane Calloway and black American history.



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

I know this is going to be hard for some people to except me being one of them (because im also Caucasian living on stolen aboriginal land) and maybe us awakened (truthers/researchers) that are white in color still suffer from some form of cognitive dissonance at times where we will easily except most information but not so much for some other truths.  Im talking about the black history narrative.  When viewing from another country we seem to be able to see it for other counties but not our own. You know what i mean.
 Dane Calloway i feel has done some very good research and has good insight into the true black American history hence this thread.  This video was recently uploaded and its what he has to say from the 20min to around 50min that had me intreaged.  It reminded me of a few different threads of late here at SH including this one   _1.5 million people appeared in 18th Century America 'out of nowhere'._
Kd if it needs to be moved to the right place please do so. 




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WillieladDate: 2020-03-17 03:31:20Reaction Score: 1


I watched several of his videos a couple years ago. I watched another researcher debunk some of his stuff. Ill check out this video thanks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2020-03-20 07:34:44Reaction Score: 2


The truth is there were people in the Americas of nearly every color for a very long time before the current PTB took over. I suspect the majority of the black people here today don't have recent ancestors in Africa, nor do a decent chunk of the white people have recent ancestors in Europe, nor do a small portion of the mongoloid people have recent ancestors in Asia.

The "settlers" literally came in and stole people's children and re-educated them, it's not even something they're trying to hide. They just fudged the details a little to fit the narrative.


----------

